# Gear box?



## killmasta93 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi,
I was wondering if someone could help me on understanding whats going on with my chevrolet cruze 2011 gear box semi automatic?

So On Tuesday this week the car was working fine I usually park in reverse when i get home. I live on a very steep hill, Then the next day i turned it on and always put the gear box on 1 when going down the hill, i did notice it was going faster then usually. When i was about to but it in drive and hit the accelerator it was as if it was in Neutral. I tried then putting it on 1 and nothing. So i had to Reverse to leave it back at home. I then called a tow truck to take it the mechanic, then he told me it was the gear box and he wants to replace it which costs alot of money. But what i told him was how come i can reverse and Park but not drive which is odd to me. I was wondering if someone could shed some light on this?


Thank you


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How many miles and is your car actually over 5 years old since first purchased from GM? It may be covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Just to clarify is it an automatic or manual? 
You can't really park the auto in rev as the key won't come out, but you reference Drive as if it's an auto?
Auto internals are tricky they use hydraulics and electronics to lock planetary gears to change forward and reverse and through the gears.

Manual however depending on the specifics of the trans, could have sheered internal parts, if rev is on its own cluster and the other has a main gear gone. Could take it to a rebuilder instead of a new one? may be cheaper


----------



## killmasta93 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi thank you for the reply it has 51231km. No only have the crash insurance I currently live in Colombia South America I bought it at a used car dealer it only had 1 owner when i got it had 43051km. @Cruzncannada its both its automatic and manual just it does not have clutch. As reverse i can do it perfectly no issue there. But when i put in Drive it wont move it just accelerates as if it was in N also when i try it with manual same issue  

Im going to get a second opinion but they told me could cost around 5mil-6mil of COP (colombian peso) around 1490 dollars


----------



## CruZ3lT (Apr 19, 2016)

I believe he was saying that he backs up the driveway, not that he parks with the car in reverse. You say you put it in 1, have you tried just putting it in drive and ride the brakes down the hill?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

killmasta93 said:


> its both its automatic and manual just it does not have clutch. As reverse i can do it perfectly no issue there. But when i put in Drive it wont move it just accelerates as if it was in N also when i try it with manual same issue


If it doesn't have a clutch, it has a torque converter. If it has a torque converter, it's an automatic. There are of course exotic exceptions to that statement, but for the Cruze it is valid.

I'm extremely curious as to what is going on in this thread. Parking an automatic in reverse?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> I'm extremely curious as to what is going on in this thread. Parking an automatic in reverse?


 Me too there are too many inconsistencies to this story. A manu-matic can not be parked in reverse. A manual can be parked in reverse as the engine is holding the car but there is nothing other than park that will hold a car be it automatic with manual shifting. IDK about this thread.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

It sounds to me like OP has an automatic transmission. Normally when OP arrives home, the car is reversed up a steep driveway then put in park. When OP leaves, the shifter is moved from park to "M" manual mode on the PRNDM and left in 1st gear while driving forward down the steep hill. (Using engine braking to slow down?)

This time, when OP got to the bottom of the hill, he pressed the gas and nothing happened. OP tried to put it in Drive and Manual mode but still nothing. OP then put the car back in reverse and drove backwards up the driveway and put it back in park to and had it towed.


My questions for OP are: 
Are there any check engine lights or codes in the driver information center? Are there any weird noises? Are there any weird vibrations or feelings in the car?


----------

